# Bentley help hopefully



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been on the bentley forums with not much help so I figure I have nothing to lose by posting my questions here:

I have a 2008 bentley with the following vagcom codes:

I have replaced the batteries but there is no communication to the ecu for the engine, abs, etc:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
Data version: 20121223
3b
Thursday,05,September,2013,08:47:12:17346

Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 31 15 16 17 19 1F 28 34 36 37 38
42 46 47 52 53 62 65 66 68 71 72 76 77

Mileage: 22390km/13912miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
11-Engine II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
31-Engine other -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 1010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1F-Sat. Tuner -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: Malfunction 1010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 1010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 1010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 1010
66-Seat, Rear -- Status: Malfunction 1010
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
71-Battery Charger -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 1010
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 G HW: 3D0 909 137 G
Component: 7E Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22072 Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0405741
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 2B5F3AB38E46F240A59

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

7 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

00458 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3Wx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3W0 920 841 R HW: 3W0 920 841 R
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 1824 
Revision: K0H10V30 
Coding: 0007201
Shop #: WSC 03066 104 72594
VCID: 448D710F07D81D38443

14 Faults Found:
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 06:08:43

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.02
Time: 00:56:34

01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
 Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:35

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:35

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:35

00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:39:05

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:17

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:17

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3W0 920 841 R
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 1824 
Coding: DFF8FF7E17071702
Shop #: WSC 03066 104 72594
VCID: F0E56DDFE3E0519850B

19 Faults Found:
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 06:08:43

00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:20

01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 06:00:48

00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 06:00:48

02649 - Digital Radio Tuner 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:26

01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:35

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:35

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:21:35

00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 07:39:05

01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
 Time: 09:45:16

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:16

00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:17

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:17

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:17

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 09:45:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1F: Sat. Tuner
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3W5 035 456 B
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0007 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 387515FF4F1049D8D8B

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00876 - Treble Speaker Rear Left (R14) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W7 907 273 A HW: 3W7 907 273 A
Component: J0502 RDK 0004 
Revision: 0004 004 Serial number: 00000900001143
Coding: 0000E05286FD5286FDA7DA00A7DA00
Shop #: WSC 00083 790 00000
VCID: 3E7903E76D3477E8127

1 Fault Found:
01840 - Antennas for Tire Pressure Monitoring 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 177.0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 E
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 254BCC8BE8A2C43073D

3 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W0 035 385 AS HW: 3W0 035 385 AS
Component: rSAP Bentley 0262 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 30800000016602
Coding: 0031000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 86092B07F5646F289A7

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> I have been on the bentley forums with not much help so I figure I have nothing to lose by posting my questions here:
> 
> I have a 2008 bentley with the following vagcom codes:
> 
> I have replaced the batteries but there is no communication to the ecu for the engine, abs, etc:


Well, that is a lot of codes, but hopefully there's one central cause.

What are your driver-visible symptoms? Does it start? Is it drivable? Anything we should know about the circumstances here, like it's been sitting for a while (your mileage is very low for a 2008!) or there's been water ingress? I am assuming for now it doesn't start.

With two fresh batteries and so many modules still offline, I would start looking at some of the bigger main relays and fuses in the trunk. The set of modules you have working vs. the ones you don't could possibly be explained by the ignition-on power path being broken somewhere. KESSY, the instrument cluster/CAN gateway and the battery charger/switchover controller are awake which would be consistent with that. TPMS is too, which sounds odd but I believe it has an odd power path on Phaetons too - something to do with an alarm feature if a tire suddenly goes flat or disappears while the car is shut off. The Bluetooth rSAP module and sound system are also odd, but they might be supplied continuously as well, in order to avoid dropping in-progress calls when the ignition is turned off.

If you have a wiring diagram, look for commonalities in the power supply in what works and what doesn't.

Jason


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jason, the car starts for all of maybe 2 seconds then turns off. I have replaced the relays on the drivers side of the rear boot without much success


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> Jason, the car starts for all of maybe 2 seconds then turns off. I have replaced the relays on the drivers side of the rear boot without much success


If you're sure it actually ran for that 1 or 2 seconds, instead of just cranking, that could be an Immobilizer triggered shutdown. Did you happen see anything like "Immob. Active" or "Key Not Found" in the instrument cluster? If you're trying to do a keyless push-button start, have you tried the key in the ignition slot?

Beyond that, you sent me some info via PM that I'd really like to explore, but per our conversation I'd like to do that once you post it here on the public thread.

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I concur with Jason - I think that the immobilizer is active and shutting down the car.

To obtain communication with the other controllers when the ignition circuit is not active (i.e. when the car is not running, or the immobilizer is active), press and hold the brake pedal for 20 seconds. Then, run the scan again.

Michael


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> To obtain communication with the other controllers when the ignition circuit is not active (i.e. when the car is not running, or the immobilizer is active), press and hold the brake pedal for 20 seconds. Then, run the scan again.


+1, worth trying.

Jason


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

when I had my a8 it suffered a similar starts for two secs then dies. it was the throttle position sensor giving spurious readings. basically the start cycle is a preprogrammed map for fuel, as soon as the engine tried to work stuff out for itself it didn't like what it was being told so shut down for safety


might be worth asking about.


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

window left open and we went on vacation, bentley in turn replaced the kessy module new keys, steering column and the 2 ecu's we then took the car home and it sat for 2 months end of aug. I replaced 2 batteries and it has not run since turns over fine cranks starts and dies within a few seconds of being on


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Where are you located? 


So water got in the car due to a window being down, and instead of proper logic and diagnosis....Bentley techs threw not only a new kessy... but both new ECU's and a new steering column? Uggh. I bet your wallet loved paying for that.


If you are local, I'll help you to the best of my ability..and if you are so inclined and willing..I am friends with one of the best VW tuners there is... but we'll discuss that after we get it running again. :thumbup:


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Doesn't Bentley have free roadside assistance? If yes, use it.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> window left open and we went on vacation, bentley in turn replaced the kessy module new keys, steering column and the 2 ecu's we then took the car home and it sat for 2 months end of aug. I replaced 2 batteries and it has not run since turns over fine cranks starts and dies within a few seconds of being on


So you've had a bit of water in the car, it's happened to a few people here.

To be clear, when you say "we then took the car home and it sat for 2 months end of aug" does that mean you drove it home working normally, or you had it towed home to finish working on it? I'm trying to figure out if it was fixed and then failed again, or it was never fully fixed.

Your symptoms do somewhat match an Immobilizer triggered shutdown, but I'm aware of zero cases of a car "forgetting" its keys after being successfully matched. And, your VCDS scan should show the ECUs responding with a trouble code informing you of the Immobilizer problem. Instead, you've got the ECUs and a ton of other stuff offline indicative of a power or network problem. If the dealer "fixed" the car and you've now got these new problems, that seems like residual moisture causing corrosion in the wiring harness near KESSY or anything else that got wet, causing the car to not power-up properly as the relays in the trunk don't get triggered.

My pet theory based on your VCDS scan: the car is missing at least some circuits supplied by the VPS battery, which is why the ECUs and so forth aren't powered. The battery controller sees this and so it does an emergency start procedure - temporarily bringing up the engine electronics and other components off the starter battery. The engine starts up, the battery controller sees +12V on the VPS battery itself and thinks all is well now, and goes to re-isolate the starter battery in preparation for charging. The ECUs and everything else lose power again and the engine stops instantly.

You could verify this by testing with the VPS battery disconnected. In a healthy car, this would produce a lot of trouble codes and some things still wouldn't have power, but the engine would start and run and the car could be driven. For yours, who knows - but if I'm right, the engine would stay running. If successful, it would rule out an Immobilizer problem and direct you to the real problem, which is electrical.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Where are you located?


An excellent question, I'd like to know myself. We may have someone near who could help, both of us included.



> So water got in the car due to a window being down, and instead of proper logic and diagnosis....Bentley techs threw not only a new kessy... but both new ECU's and a new steering column? Uggh. I bet your wallet loved paying for that.


It sounds like they had enough trouble that they needed to start over (or thought they needed to) on the Immobilizer learning process. The new keys and the new steering column are indicative of that. The electronic steering column lock is a participant in the Immobilizer process and I believe has the same rules about matching parts, restrictions on used parts/swapping, etc.

I do shudder to think what a _*Bentley dealer*_ charged for all of that.

Jason


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I have been on the bentley forums with not much help so I figure I have nothing to lose by posting my questions here:


Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),

Have faith! What we lack in immediate answers we make up for in tenacity! 

If it saves anybody repetitively trawling through the scan to check against fuse numbers or wiring diagrams, the platform CAN-bus chart below might save some time. It shows which controllers responded to the previous VCDS diagnostics scan (yellow check mark) and which did not (red cross).

The unmarked ones are probably not be present in a 2008 Bentley, and some extra ones may be present but are not shown (eg aerofoil, rear quarter glass etc).

BTW, which model Bentley is it, CGT, FS etc? Right hand or left hand drive? Please do post your approximate location if you wish, partly to help identify the car build.

Regarding the fault symptoms, I wonder if it is worth resetting the Gateway to try and ensure that it is correctly passing on diagnostics requests. Many of the unresponsive controllers seem to use the "virtual diagnostics" link shown dotted (which is a training fiction but may be relevant, actually over the comfort bus), and the ones that do communicate seem to have a parallel path through the physical drive train bus.

I agree that a failure of KESSY to authenticate the key will allow the engine to start and run for 2 seconds, then shut it down. Jason's question as to whether the car actually ever ran after the hardware replacements is relevant.

It may be that, as Jason said, the authentication failure causes the power to the uncommunicative control units to be deliberately shut down, so they will not respond. In that case, fixing the authentication is the main task.

There may be more than one fault to find.

Chris


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Paximus said:


> I agree that a failure of KESSY to authenticate the key will allow the engine to start and run for 2 seconds, then shut it down. Jason's question as to whether the car actually ever ran after the hardware replacements is relevant.
> 
> It may be that, as Jason said, the authentication failure causes the power to the uncommunicative control units to be deliberately shut down, so they will not respond. In that case, fixing the authentication is the main task.


I was theorizing a power problem _instead of_ an Immobilizer problem, based on a theory that a power problem (which he looks to have) might manifest the same way to the driver (emergency start with failed switch-back). I'm assuming he successfully drove the car home from the dealer, or it wouldn't have left, meaning all his Immobilizer components are matched up successfully. If all those control modules were supposed to be asleep, the rest of the car wouldn't be screaming bloody murder about failed communications. Also, an Immobilizer shutdown ought not power off the car - just stop the engine and store a DTC. Members here have played with that before with the "universal" ignition switch and different Phaeton keys for fun. 

Ultimately we need some feedback from the original poster. If one of us were in front of the car, we could drastically narrow down the problem space in about 10 minutes. Hopefully he comes back and can work with us on some tests and experiments, clear codes and see what comes back as truly current issues, etc.

Jason


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Jason, I did not mean to deflect your excellent theory, in fact that is where the diagram might save time on tracing the power wiring and fuse diagrams.

I am trying to find out what power distribution connections live under the carpet with the KESSY in a Bentley that could have been be water damaged, but as you say we need more information from the OP.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry guys been busy today with work, I am located in Houston Texas. Let me read through a few posts and respond back. I played with it today a bit and today the car did not want to respond at all the key decided to get locked in the ignition.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Hmmm.. locked your key in the ign? Aany chance when it sat for 2 months.. rain could have found it's way in (like it always seems to do) and got back into the newly replaced kessy?

I can see the dealer throwing parts at it, while not bothering to make sure drains are clear...

Making a broad assumption that the Bentley have a drain plug under the driver feet as well.. I would pull it and see what comes out.

I would then clear codes and see what comes back.

:beer:


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Paximus said:


> Sorry Jason, I did not mean to deflect your excellent theory, in fact that is where the diagram might save time on tracing the power wiring and fuse diagrams.
> 
> I am trying to find out what power distribution connections live under the carpet with the KESSY in a Bentley that could have been be water damaged, but as you say we need more information from the OP.


No worries, I'm just speculating and I could be completely off track. However, I've been looking at wiring diagrams too (it's a fascinating problem) and I have some interesting findings.

First I refreshed myself a bit on the emergency start procedure (page 17), and lo and behold: "The 'Emergency operation' mode is cancelled approx. two seconds after the system detects that the engine is running." Sounds familiar!

In the wiring diagrams I found that 80A fuse SC3 is the only thing between the VPS battery and the start-relevant consumers when running off the VPS battery. So, I went and removed fuse SC3 from my Phaeton. In that condition, my car starts behaving a lot like our new friend's Bentley. I can start the car but the engine quits after two seconds when things get de-powered, and I get a stack of low-voltage and communications error DTCs.

I can't say WHY he has a power problem, but I feel pretty good about this being a power problem. Fuse SC3 would be a very good place to start looking, if the Bentley fuse block has the same layout.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> Sorry guys been busy today with work, I am located in Houston Texas. Let me read through a few posts and respond back. I played with it today a bit and today the car did not want to respond at all the key decided to get locked in the ignition.


You may have just run your batteries down. The ignition switch does like to hang on and not let go if the batteries go flat. You've been tinkering with the car for a while, many engine cranking cycles and no run-time to charge back up. Grab your battery charger and charge up both batteries.

Jason


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jason, How do i test the car disabling VPS? Disconnect the brown wire on the left hand battery?


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

You guys have much more knowledge than i can keep up with so I am going to take pictures so we are comparing apples to apples ie, fuse box, kessy, the right passenger side where the BCM sits etc. I am hoping for an easy fix. ha By the way my name is Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Please can you let us know which model the car is?

Chris


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Chris it is a 2008 Flying Spur


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> You guys have much more knowledge than i can keep up with so I am going to take pictures so we are comparing apples to apples ie, fuse box, kessy, the right passenger side where the BCM sits etc. I am hoping for an easy fix. ha By the way my name is Mike


Mike,

Are you still out there working on the problem? We would like to help, it's an interesting problem on a very interesting car, but I was waiting on your pictures to go up to make sure your electrical system is laid out the same way as ours. If you're not sure how to post pictures on the forum, you can send them to me and I can put them up for you. I'll PM you my email address.

I'm not sure what your technical comfort factor is. If you know how to access your KESSY module in the driver's footwell, and you own a multimeter and aren't afraid to use it, we can probably help you fix it or at least make some good progress. If these are not things you're comfortable with, we could help you do a few more things to narrow down the problem, maybe even find a hail-Mary fix with a fuse or something, but you should probably be prepared to flatbed it to your dealer.

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Updates?


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been working on the car slowly, I have a few questions, I turn the key and the dash says depress brake pedal. still no start. light stays on like I am not hitting the brake pedal


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Do a search on the brake switch, I know some of them have failed.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> I have been working on the car slowly, I have a few questions, I turn the key and the dash says depress brake pedal. still no start. light stays on like I am not hitting the brake pedal


Welcome back! I was wondering what happened to you. We don't get too many Bentley owners in here looking to DIY stuff. 

Is this a regression from what you had before? I thought your car was starting but only running for a couple of seconds. I had a good theory for why that might happen earlier in this thread but I never heard back from you about it. If the car has been sitting untouched all this time, it would be wise to attach a battery charger to the left-side battery if you haven't already.

A bad brake-light switch is possible, but let's not leap to conclusions just yet. It's tricky to replace, and there are more likely culprits in your situation. Can you to post a current VCDS auto-scan? The car is very good at identifying faulty brake-light switches because there's a redundant pair for safety. We can watch both of them work (or not work) with VCDS live data if we need to. However, first we need to see if there's communication trouble or other fall-out from your earlier water intrusion. Also, we need to make sure the battery isn't too low. Do your scan with the ignition on so all modules are awake.

Jason


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

scan on its way


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jyoung8607 said:


> ... If the car has been sitting untouched all this time, it would be wise to attach a battery charger to the left-side battery if you haven't already.


Following up to myself --

Given your history and situation, please check your current voltage levels on *both* batteries. Both could probably use a recharge. Also, if my pet theory from last fall is correct, you might be almost entirely dependent on your right-side battery to bring up critical electronics for engine start. It may have been run flat by repeated start attempts.

Jason


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910
3b
Thursday,30,January,2014,12:48:57:17346

Chassis Type: 3W (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 31 15 16 17 19 1F 28 34 36 37 38
42 46 47 52 53 62 65 66 68 71 72 76 77

VIN: SCBBR93W28C051628 Mileage: 22390km/13912miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 1010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
11-Engine II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
31-Engine other -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 1010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1F-Sat. Tuner -- Status: Malfunction 0010
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
37-Navigation -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 1010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 1010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
66-Seat, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
71-Battery Charger -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 1010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 1010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine ( ) Labels: 07C-906-018-BWR1.clb
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 DR HW: 07C 906 018 EF
Component: BY - 6.0 L - TT ª0959 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0001175
Shop #: WSC 00000 640 00021
VCID: 78F5D5FF089089DEAC3-5122

9 Faults Found:
053258 - No Communications with Control Module for Access/Start Authorization 
U100A - 008 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

049409 - No Communication with Transmission Control Module 
U0101 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 2.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

049154 - Powertrain Databus 
U0002 - 008 - No Communications - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 2.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

008487 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185) 
P2127 - 002 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
 Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 2.0°C
Temperature: 5.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

006436 - Controller Pin Coding 
P1924 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.827 V

049508 - No Communications with HVAC Control Module (J301) 
U0164 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

049446 - No Communications with Steering Angle Sender (G85) 
U0126 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

006435 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.176 V

Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl
Part No SW: 09E 927 760 G HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1905 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00083 000 00000
VCID: 346D21CF5478ADBE40B-5140

8 Faults Found:
18161 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
P1753 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
RPM: 0 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 0.0
(no units): 180.0
Temperature: 21.0°C
T.B. Angle: 0.0°

18168 - Shift Lock Solenoid (N110) 
P1760 - 000 - Electrical Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18271 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1863 - 000 - Missing Message from Steering Angle Sensor - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18259 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1851 - 000 - Missing Message from ABS Controller - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18270 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1862 - 000 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 000 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18274 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1866 - 000 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18269 - Throttle Position Sensor (G79) 
P1861 - 000 - Error Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3W0-614-517-V1.lbl
Part No: 3W0 614 517 F
Component: ESP 5.7 4WD H01 0047 
Coding: 0006878
Shop #: WSC 03090 000 00000
VCID: 387515FF481049DE6C3-5122

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 G HW: 3D0 909 137 G
Component: 7E Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22072 Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0405741
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 2B5F3AB38E46F246111-807E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4E0 905 852 E
Component: ELV 2141

2 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 57
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 57
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3W0 035 008 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00083 000 00000
VCID: EAD17FB7C63CAB4EAA7-5140

16 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - -
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00480 - Control Module in Instruments for Infotainment CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00387 - Plus Output Audio Channel for Navigation Announcements 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00388 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Navigation Messages 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00856 - Radio Antenna 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00385 - Positive Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00386 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 3W5 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic BY611 2026 
Coding: 0000112
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 397310FB741A50D693D-806C

13 Faults Found:
00022 - Motor for Warm-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Right (V201) 
014 - Defective
00023 - Motor for Warm-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Left (V202) 
014 - Defective
00024 - Motor for Cold-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Right (V203) 
014 - Defective
00025 - Motor for Cold-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Left (V204) 
014 - Defective
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
014 - Defective
00785 - Temp Sensor in Instrument Panel (G56) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 Q HW: 3D0 937 049 Q
Component: J519 7700 
Revision: -4006--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600200006B391D030000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 387515FF4F1049DE6C3-806D

28 Faults Found:
02254 - Interface to Generator 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01964 - Control Module for Seat & Steering Column Memory (J136) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01494 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Left (M1) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
011 - Open Circuit
01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
011 - Open Circuit
00924 - Relay for Headlamp Cleaning System (J39) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
00062 - Suspension Function Request 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
02092 - Enabling Heated Seat 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00061 - Footwell Lights 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BWR2.clb
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 DR HW: 07C 906 018 EF
Component: BY - 6.0 L - TT ª0959 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0001175
Shop #: WSC 00000 640 00021
VCID: 78F5D5FF089089DEAC3-5122

1 Fault Found:
049154 - Powertrain Databus 
U0002 - 008 - No Communications - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W8 909 601 HW: 3W8 909 601 
Component: 18 Airbag 9.41 H13 0040 
Serial number: 0039L0007BY% 
Coding: 0012600
Shop #: WSC 00083 790 00000
VCID: FBFF4AF3BEA622C6411-80AE

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 63328RB40122E128

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 63428RB40122E156

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63528RB40122E118

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 63628RB40122E150

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63700RB4 

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63800RB4


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

sorry guys I thought i sent this last night, but it was so long I had to make 2 separate posts seats are of course undone, head unit out, so there are some items that are showing up due to me


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910
3b
Thursday,30,January,2014,12:48:57:17346

Chassis Type: 3W (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 31 15 16 17 19 1F 28 34 36 37 38
42 46 47 52 53 62 65 66 68 71 72 76 77

VIN: SCBBR93W28C051628 Mileage: 22390km/13912miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 1010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
11-Engine II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
31-Engine other -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 1010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1F-Sat. Tuner -- Status: Malfunction 0010
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
37-Navigation -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 1010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 1010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
66-Seat, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
71-Battery Charger -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 1010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 1010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine ( ) Labels: 07C-906-018-BWR1.clb
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 DR HW: 07C 906 018 EF
Component: BY - 6.0 L - TT ª0959 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0001175
Shop #: WSC 00000 640 00021
VCID: 78F5D5FF089089DEAC3-5122

9 Faults Found:
053258 - No Communications with Control Module for Access/Start Authorization 
U100A - 008 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

049409 - No Communication with Transmission Control Module 
U0101 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 2.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

049154 - Powertrain Databus 
U0002 - 008 - No Communications - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 2.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

008487 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185) 
P2127 - 002 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 2.0°C
Temperature: 5.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

006436 - Controller Pin Coding 
P1924 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
 Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.827 V

049508 - No Communications with HVAC Control Module (J301) 
U0164 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

049446 - No Communications with Steering Angle Sender (G85) 
U0126 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 7.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

006435 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.176 V

Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl
Part No SW: 09E 927 760 G HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1905 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00083 000 00000
VCID: 346D21CF5478ADBE40B-5140

8 Faults Found:
18161 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
P1753 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

 Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
RPM: 0 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 0.0
(no units): 180.0
Temperature: 21.0°C
T.B. Angle: 0.0°

18168 - Shift Lock Solenoid (N110) 
P1760 - 000 - Electrical Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18271 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1863 - 000 - Missing Message from Steering Angle Sensor - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18259 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1851 - 000 - Missing Message from ABS Controller - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18270 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1862 - 000 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 000 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18274 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1866 - 000 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

18269 - Throttle Position Sensor (G79) 
P1861 - 000 - Error Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3W0-614-517-V1.lbl
Part No: 3W0 614 517 F
Component: ESP 5.7 4WD H01 0047 
Coding: 0006878
Shop #: WSC 03090 000 00000
VCID: 387515FF481049DE6C3-5122

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 G HW: 3D0 909 137 G
Component: 7E Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22072 Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0405741
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 2B5F3AB38E46F246111-807E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4E0 905 852 E
Component: ELV 2141

2 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 57
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:14

00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 57
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3W0 035 008 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00083 000 00000
VCID: EAD17FB7C63CAB4EAA7-5140

16 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - -
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00480 - Control Module in Instruments for Infotainment CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00387 - Plus Output Audio Channel for Navigation Announcements 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00388 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Navigation Messages 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00856 - Radio Antenna 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00385 - Positive Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00386 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 3W5 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic BY611 2026 
Coding: 0000112
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 397310FB741A50D693D-806C

13 Faults Found:
00022 - Motor for Warm-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Right (V201) 
014 - Defective
00023 - Motor for Warm-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Left (V202) 
014 - Defective
00024 - Motor for Cold-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Right (V203) 
014 - Defective
00025 - Motor for Cold-Air Flap; Center Console Rear Left (V204) 
014 - Defective
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
014 - Defective
00785 - Temp Sensor in Instrument Panel (G56) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 Q HW: 3D0 937 049 Q
Component: J519 7700 
Revision: -4006--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600200006B391D030000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 387515FF4F1049DE6C3-806D

28 Faults Found:
02254 - Interface to Generator 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01964 - Control Module for Seat & Steering Column Memory (J136) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01494 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Left (M1) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
011 - Open Circuit
01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
011 - Open Circuit
00924 - Relay for Headlamp Cleaning System (J39) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
00062 - Suspension Function Request 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
02092 - Enabling Heated Seat 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00061 - Footwell Lights 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent


----------



## robermj1 (Jan 26, 2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BWR2.clb
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 DR HW: 07C 906 018 EF
Component: BY - 6.0 L - TT ª0959 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0I7866057
Coding: 0001175
Shop #: WSC 00000 640 00021
VCID: 78F5D5FF089089DEAC3-5122

1 Fault Found:
049154 - Powertrain Databus 
U0002 - 008 - No Communications - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W8 909 601 HW: 3W8 909 601 
Component: 18 Airbag 9.41 H13 0040 
Serial number: 0039L0007BY% 
Coding: 0012600
Shop #: WSC 00083 790 00000
VCID: FBFF4AF3BEA622C6411-80AE

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 63328RB40122E128

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 63428RB40122E156

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63528RB40122E118

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 63628RB40122E150

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63700RB4 

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63800RB4 

15 Faults Found:
02756 - Redundant signal path of Airbag cut-off switch - front passenger side (E224) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:36

02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:38

00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:38

00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:39

01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:39

01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 1
 Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:39

02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 86
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:04:45

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 01:55:31

00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:31

01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:33

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 95
Reset counter: 145
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.20
Time: 03:00:21

01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2006.01.20
Time: 03:21:43

01742 - Igniter for Knee Airbag; Drivers Side (N295) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.20
Time: 03:45:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 K
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 00083 790 00000
VCID: 4797660332EE3626159-8012

4 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3Wx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3W0 920 841 R HW: 3W0 920 841 R
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 1824 
Revision: K0H10V30 
Coding: 0007201
Shop #: WSC 03066 104 72594
VCID: 448D710F07D81D3EF0B-8011

17 Faults Found:
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.04
Time: 07:34:13

00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.13
Time: 06:59:54

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:01:42

00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:01

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
 Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:01

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:01

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:01

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.06
Time: 07:29:33

00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:01

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:01

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:02

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:02

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
 Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:02

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:02

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:05

01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.01
Time: 00:00:05

01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.11
Time: 06:01:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3W0 920 841 R
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 1824 
Coding: DFF8FF7E17071702
Shop #: WSC 03066 104 72594
VCID: F0E56DDFE3E0519EE43-80A5

19 Faults Found:
01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 22396 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.01.04
Time: 07:34:12

00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

robermj1 said:


> sorry guys I thought i sent this last night, but it was so long I had to make 2 separate posts seats are of course undone, head unit out, so there are some items that are showing up due to me


Understood re: the control head and the front seats missing and the results on the scan. Any particular reason? Hunting for wiring damage?

The second post was also chopped off. If the remainder is very long, just give us the results from 46-Central Convenience and 71-Battery Charger.

Were you able to charge the batteries?

Jason


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

*Same Bentley Problem*

Hi guys... Sorry this is coming really late but I am new here, and only found this thread just now. I have the same Bentley and the exact symptoms Mike described. I wonder if anyone knows if there was any update on whether or how the problem was resolved. Thanks in advance


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Your car is a 2008 Flying Spur? (Not the exact same vehicle VIN as in the previous posts I take it).

As is well-known, the design platform is shared with the Phaeton and many Flying Spurs came off the same production line as the Phaeton in Dresden, so hopefully 95% of the information in this forum applies equally.

Can you share the symptoms and the history of what went wrong, and the order things happened?

Regards
Chris


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you, Chris. Symptons are as follow:
Parked it overnight, started it up next morning and it came on perfectly okay, and after about 3 seconds, cut out suddenly. I tired to get it back on but only the lights would come on and wouldn't crank. I thought it might be low batteries, so I tried the emergency starting but still wouldn't crank. I was able to look at the level indicator on the starter battery and saw it was low. I thereafter, got a new battery, and when it was put in at first, the car cranked and started but stayed on only briefly like before. This time, however, was the last time the engine started. It hasn't come on since. The lights come on but does not crank. When lights are on, it still shows "Press Brakes" even when I am standing on it. I keep trying it continuously and also toggling the emergency start thing (not actually sure of which battery kicks in) and it momentarily cranks again. But engine doesn't come on. It just keeps cranking until I take my foot off the brakes. When the ignition is off and I'm out of the car, the radiator fan comes on by itself very loudly and stays on until I turn on and off the ignition again.
Thank you


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Press Brake suggests the brake sensor. Other guess is the speed reference sensor. Is it more likely to start when the engine is cold? Is this V8 or W12? On the V8, it's located just slightly left of centre (driver's side LHD) at the rear of the engine. On the Phaeton you can see it looking vertically down in front of the firewall. A scan would likely pinpoint the problem (or maybe not in the case of the crank sensor).


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

invisiblewave said:


> Press Brake suggests the brake sensor. Other guess is the speed reference sensor. Is it more likely to start when the engine is cold? Is this V8 or W12? On the V8, it's located just slightly left of centre (driver's side LHD) at the rear of the engine. On the Phaeton you can see it looking vertically down in front of the firewall. A scan would likely pinpoint the problem (or maybe not in the case of the crank sensor).



Thanks. It is a W12. It has only started twice since the problem began. At other times, after I fiddle with it continuously, it momentarily cranks but engine doesn't come on. I ruled out brake sensor because when I experienced brake sensor problems on some of my other cars, the brake lights would not come on. in this case, the brake lights respond accordingly as I press. And, also, it eventually cranks regardless of the message, sometimes when I persist.

I don't have access to proper scanning for now as a result of the Covid lockdown. Services are scarce where I am.

Thank you.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The message seems pretty definitive. I wouldn't rule it out based on the behaviour of other vehicles. It might also be the Park sensor, but I doubt it because you'd get a different error. There are several brake sensor failures in the forum, it's notoriously difficult to change if I remember correctly. If it was the crank sensor, it would crank continuously but not fire.


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

invisiblewave said:


> The message seems pretty definitive. I wouldn't rule it out based on the behaviour of other vehicles. It might also be the Park sensor, but I doubt it because you'd get a different error. There are several brake sensor failures in the forum, it's notoriously difficult to change if I remember correctly. If it was the crank sensor, it would crank continuously but not fire.


It does, actually, crank, and continuously too without firing. And then the phenomenon where the radiator fan comes on by itself (at full blast) when the ignition is off, key out of the car, and engine cold. This happens just after every time I have tried to start the vehicle again. Also, if it were the brake sensor, I am not sure it would have cut out the engine after it started and was running. The power cut off suddenly


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

While we all have a think, here is some bedtime reading.


This thread reported two slightly similar circumstances:
My car won't start!!

One had a wet KESSY and the other had a bad starter wire connector (engine-out job).


This thread reported lack of cranking, except on the third or so attempt:
Phaeton Not Starting - This has never happened before!

The cause was a 7-year old left battery. (Change it at 5 years).


This thread relates entirely to the dangers of a wet KESSY (uncontrolled electrical events) in relation to keeping the plenum chamber from filling up with water:
Car won't unlock - recognize key - release key from ignition or start

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Bentley Guest said:


> It does, actually, crank, and continuously too without firing. And then the phenomenon where the radiator fan comes on by itself (at full blast) when the ignition is off, key out of the car, and engine cold. This happens just after every time I have tried to start the vehicle again. Also, if it were the brake sensor, I am not sure it would have cut out the engine after it started and was running. The power cut off suddenly


If it cut out while it was running, that rules out the crank sensor. When you say the "power cut off", did it stall, or did it return to idle with no response from the throttle? You really need to scan it. It's starting to sound like an ABS controller problem.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe that any owner of a Bentley or Phaeton wishing to understand their car and react to dealer diagnostics, or carry out their own work, needs a VCDS cable used with any old Windows laptop and the free Ross-Tech software.


Even in lockdown, $200 will get you the cable and license delivered by post.
The information gained about the state of the car often saves a thousand $$$ by helping direct your workshop into doing more useful things, rather than replacing controllers in a logical but expensive sequence dictated by the 'Guidance' provided by the factory scan system.
There are many Scan Tool possibilities ranging from almost free Chinese copies to buying the factory Scan Tool, but the VCDS cable in the link below is commonly used.
 Fairly obviously, an OBD2 scanner is not suitable (it only gives the emissions control status demanded by law. It ignores most controllers).
Link to one option for a VCDS cable: https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/

It's worth its weight in list-price controllers! 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks guys. Reverting soon


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

Paximus said:


> While we all have a think, here is some bedtime reading.
> 
> 
> This thread reported two slightly similar circumstances:
> ...


Thanks Chris. I will take time to read through thses links


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

invisiblewave said:


> If it cut out while it was running, that rules out the crank sensor. When you say the "power cut off", did it stall, or did it return to idle with no response from the throttle? You really need to scan it. It's starting to sound like an ABS controller problem.



No it did not return to idle. It just completely shut down suddenly like when a plug is pulled from an electrical appliance. Everything went off.

I am still working on access to proper scanning. For now, though, I have a friend who is coming by sometime soon with only an OBD scanner. I don't know how much effective that may be, but under these circumstances, it's worth the shot


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

Paximus said:


> I believe that any owner of a Bentley or Phaeton wishing to understand their car and react to dealer diagnostics, or carry out their own work, needs a VCDS cable used with any old Windows laptop and the free Ross-Tech software.
> 
> 
> Even in lockdown, $200 will get you the cable and license delivered by post.
> ...




Thanks Chris. Having access to that at this time is still out of reach for me. I am presently in Nigeria, and almost always depend on importing from overseas all components and, occasionally, services related to high end cars. I cannot do that now as airports here are still shut down. The only dealerships and qualified auto shops that are usually depended on are, unfortunately, out of service at the moment.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah thanks, your current location explains the difficulties.

And, no, an OBD2 scanner will probably be almost useless in this case.

I guess you might be skilled in finding a genuine VCDS cable in stock in Nigeria, since you live there, but the ones I just found for around 24,000 NGN appeared to be Chinese cable copies supplied with a cracked version of VCDS software on CD. (A genuine cable contains a unique valid 'paid-for' ID code in a chip, a fake cable will not. That's why the 'faked' instructions insist you must disconnect from the Internet while using the product).

Still, any port in a storm, I suppose...

Chris


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

Paximus said:


> Ah thanks, your current location explains the difficulties.
> 
> And, no, an OBD2 scanner will probably be almost useless in this case.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.

I will look into this soon as possible.

And, also, I found he links you sent very interesting. They point to many things I will definitely look into and revert soon. Thanks


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

Paximus said:


> Ah thanks, your current location explains the difficulties.
> 
> And, no, an OBD2 scanner will probably be almost useless in this case.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.

I will look into this soon as possible.

And, also, I found the links you sent very interesting. They point to many things I will definitely look into and revert soon. Thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I just had another thought, since it ultimately has to be either spark- or fuel-related. Pull the relay for one of the fuel pumps. I forget which one you need to pull, I think the thread is in the FAQ, but that forces the car to run on the pump that's working. The relays are in the fuse box above the battery if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bentley Guest (Jun 14, 2020)

invisiblewave said:


> I just had another thought, since it ultimately has to be either spark- or fuel-related. Pull the relay for one of the fuel pumps. I forget which one you need to pull, I think the thread is in the FAQ, but that forces the car to run on the pump that's working. The relays are in the fuse box above the battery if I remember correctly.



I carried out the fuel pump test. Both are pumping well. I also carried out the minor scan with the not-so-great OBD2 scanner and these were the codes it produced:

*U0115
*P0685
*P0600
*P0598
*P1924


----------

